# What is your dream myriapod?



## eggcellent (Oct 9, 2017)

Soooo I don't really know any local people who are into these guys, though slowly converting some.
And I always enjoy see people's favorites. Since there is bound to be multiple favs, I will propose something like this;

Currently Hunting for;
Currently out of my budget range;
Absolutely Impossible to keep;

I will go first


> Currently Hunting for; Tanzanian Blue Legged Centipede, because I am actually afraid of centipedes, I wanna get over the fear of keeping one and I find this one really pretty.
> 
> Currently out of my budget range; Mt. Makiling Orange Millipede, that orange and white pattern is just stunning. Also somewhat delicious looking.
> 
> Absolutely Impossible to keep; Dragon Millipede (the pink one), it would need to be imported also just not a good idea to keep it.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 9, 2017)

Okay...

Within Australia (none of these are my photos):
Kuranda _Ethmostigmus rubripes

_
Black-headed _E. rubripes_


Red body/blue-legged _Scolopendra morsitans

_

Outside of Australia, my dream pede would have to be this one:

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm extremely fortunate after around 20 years to finally owning my dream pede. 

Scolopendra viridicornis. Worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 9, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Okay...
> 
> Within Australia (none of these are my photos):
> Kuranda _Ethmostigmus rubripes
> ...


What's the name of the bottom one? Absolutely gorgeous pede.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't know. It's from the Philippenes. On the plus side, I might be getting one of those Kuranda _E. rubripes_ soon; the Minibeast Wildlife bug shop breeds them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanda (Oct 9, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I'm extremely fortunate after around 20 years to finally owning my dream pede.
> 
> Scolopendra viridicornis. Worth the wait.


Wow - great shots of a gorgeous 'pede!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanda (Oct 9, 2017)

My current "dream pede" is _Scolopendra heros_ - an altogether achievable goal, since I visit by brother in Arizona several times a year. I saw a 3 or 4 inch pedeling last month when I was in Payson hunting _Dynastes grantii_ but unfortunately was unable to catch it before it got down a hole under a rock. I actually had it _in my hand_ for a split second - but I was afraid of hurting it by grabbing too tightly and it got away.

My other (unlikely to ever happen) dream would be one of those really colorful Polydesmids such as a _Xystodesmidae _sp. or the gorgeous blue millipede, _Pararhachistes potosinus. _ I don't believe _Pararhachistes potosinus _is available in the hobby trade - and even if it were, it's unlikely I'd be able to replicate the conditions of the high altitude cloud forests that it lives in and keep it alive. Even the local Polydesmids - which I have sometimes seen offered for sale and which I might be able to find on my own - are supposed to be difficult to keep alive in captivity. I probably wouldn't buy one, but if I found one just crawling around I'd be severely tempted to try keeping it anyway.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 9, 2017)

chanda said:


> Wow - great shots of a gorgeous 'pede!


Thank you.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 9, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> I don't know. It's from the Philippenes. On the plus side, I might be getting one of those Kuranda _E. rubripes_ soon; the Minibeast Wildlife bug shop breeds them.


Tracked down a pic on Instagram after looking for a while. Scolopendra sp unknown. NOOOOOOOO!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 9, 2017)

Scolopendra sp. 'Philippine Queen' (as I call them) comes in a black body w/blue legs, orange antennae or orange striped body, blue legs, orange antennae, and then there is an all-blue morph.

As for millipedes, I want these but nobody knows what they are:

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow, that millipede's a stunner, but are you sure those two pics both show the same species? The reds and orange/yellows are distributed differently.


----------



## Marika (Oct 9, 2017)

Zoosphaerium neptunus (giant pill millipede), but they are too difficult to keep.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 9, 2017)

_Scolopendra galapagoensis_.


----------



## Kjoygray (Oct 9, 2017)

Currently: Scolopendra heros

Out of my budget range/impossible: Scolopendra gigantea. I know they pop up for sale occasionally, but I don't think I'll ever be able to spend $350 on a centipede. I'd also only want to buy captive bred which can't be too common.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> _Scolopendra galapagoensis_.


Had a juvenile one of those.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 9, 2017)

What happened to it? @basin79


----------



## basin79 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> What happened to it? @basin79


Sold it along with my Hispanola giant red and all my inverts bar 2.


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Oct 9, 2017)

Spirostreptus sp. 8 or Anastreptus sp.


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh my gosh, there are so many beautiful centipedes :0
I knew mills came in a ton of colors but I am not that knowledgeable of centipedes.

@basin79
Woah...they remind me of snakes with how they initially catch their prey. 
I have no idea why they give me the chills though. I think it is the jaws.
They are super pretty creatures regardless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 9, 2017)

@Staehilomyces
Isn't the bottom one just referred to as 'Mint legged centipede'?
It looks similiar to said one. I keep seeing it listed as that.
They are usually 200 USD - 300 USD


----------



## ShyDragoness (Oct 9, 2017)

probably _Scolopendra morsitans,_ tho any pede I would be so happy with, currently banned in my house. Which tbh is fair I will get one once we dont have big paws in the house! Gives me time to learn


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 9, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Wow, that millipede's a stunner, but are you sure those two pics both show the same species? The reds and orange/yellows are distributed differently.


They are definitely different. One is from Mexico and the other from Brazil.
Messicobolus is another Mexican species I want... Like bumblebee millipedes but 8".


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 9, 2017)

eggcellent said:


> @Staehilomyces
> Isn't the bottom one just referred to as 'Mint legged centipede'?
> It looks similiar to said one. I keep seeing it listed as that.
> They are usually 200 USD - 300 USD


There is the Philippine Mint Leg, which should be called something to differentiate it from the mainland variety,  likely a different species.

Mint Legs is a sp. from the China/Vietnam border in Guangxi autonomous region. It is a maroon brown with slate sides, pale yellow antennae and electric turquoise legs. This was one of my dream myriapods and I am so glad to own one.












Meet Jules.



__ LawnShrimp
__ Aug 24, 2017
__ 3



						That's short for 'Mint Julep'.
					
















...



__ LawnShrimp
__ Aug 22, 2017
__ 1



						<wink>

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 9, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> There is the Philippine Mint Leg, which should be called something to differentiate it from the mainland variety,  likely a different species.
> 
> Mint Legs is a sp. from the China/Vietnam border in Guangxi autonomous region. It is a maroon brown with slate sides, pale yellow antennae and electric turquoise legs. This was one of my dream myriapods and I am so glad to own one.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I see different types of centipedes dubbed 'mint-legged', They seem to be different species but I had no idea if there were.
Man, the Philippines certainly has such stunning Myriapods.

Your baby is lovely, I am very jealous and happy you were able to get one :0
Do you have any other pics?


----------



## Redmont (Oct 9, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> Scolopendra sp. 'Philippine Queen' (as I call them) comes in a black body w/blue legs, orange antennae or orange striped body, blue legs, orange antennae, and then there is an all-blue morph.
> 
> As for millipedes, I want these but nobody knows what they are:


Do you know where they are from?


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 9, 2017)

I would've listed a tiger E. rubripes as one of my dream inverts, but as you all know, I've now got a big one with a big attitude.


----------



## Salvador (Oct 10, 2017)

I already got mine too, so what's hanging around on my list right now is S.subcrustalis and some nice Thailand S.dehaani "Red Flame Tip" .


----------



## Barbarica (Oct 10, 2017)

I've wanted African Giant Millipedes for a long time. I was fortunate to have flamelegs, which was on my myriapod bucket list.


----------



## KevinsWither (Oct 10, 2017)

_Scolopendra galapagoensis, gigantea, heros/ dehanni (haven't gotten time for those) _
_In the millipedes, more archiosprocterus gigas/rainbow millipedes. _


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 10, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> I would've listed a tiger E. rubripes as one of my dream inverts, but as you all know, I've now got a big one with a big attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahhahaha I actually find really bitey animals interesting


----------



## mickiem (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks to @Marika  I dream of Spirostreptus sp. 8.  So beautiful.  I'll continue to enjoy your C-pedes in your photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 11, 2017)

Redmont said:


> Do you know where they are from?


One is from Mexico and the other from Brazil. I found them on the site iNaturalist, a good place to search for unidentified species.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RTTB (Oct 11, 2017)

Probably catching my own S heros in neighboring AZ will be my dream myriapod.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 12, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> ...I found them on the site iNaturalist, a good place to search for unidentified species.


Indeed! I just took your advice, and found a new centipede to add to my drool list! This _S. morsitans _was found in Western Australia. It looks like a coral snake!



Here's a link to the full observation:
https://www.inaturalist.org/observations/2333749

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 12, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Indeed! I just took your advice, and found a new centipede to add to my drool list! This _S. morsitans _was found in Western Australia. It looks like a coral snake!
> View attachment 254533
> 
> 
> ...


proof centipedes are snakes with legs
seriously though, I hope these guys become available in the hobby.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 12, 2017)

Unfortunately, Australia cannot export anything, so even if they do get into the hobby, they'll only be available for us Australians.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## emplosion (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm reletively new to the hobby (been keeping about a year now). Mine has got to be the Cali fornia species Motyxia Sequoiae.



Spoiler: Photos
















Looking at all those Centipedes makes me drool. The significant other won't let me keep them.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 13, 2017)

The attached is always my answer to this question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## kevinlowl (Oct 13, 2017)

Scolopendra sp Malaysian Jewel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 13, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> Unfortunately, Australia cannot export anything, so even if they do get into the hobby, they'll only be available for us Australians.


In California, it is excessively hard to import any type of invert that isn't a tarantula or millipede. And getting answers on what you need a permit on is exhausting. 



emplosion said:


> I'm reletively new to the hobby (been keeping about a year now). Mine has got to be the Cali fornia species Motyxia Sequoiae.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah. I am stunned at how many fluorescent species of inverts there are in my state. Personal fear is what keeps me from centipedes, however, I am probably going to tough it out and snag a few



Elytra and Antenna said:


> The attached is always my answer to this question.


Snaps :0
I keep forgetting albinism can happen in mills and other inverts, I hope we can end up with more varied morphs someday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 14, 2017)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> The attached is always my answer to this question.


Sorry to ask, but I am not in possession of your book anymore. Where was this morph (or the parents of the original pair) collected? Is is _N. cf. annularis_ or _N. americanus?_


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 14, 2017)

The original parents were normal (collected circa 2000) and it is _N. americanus_ not _N. annularis_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Oct 14, 2017)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> The original parents were normal (collected circa 2000) and it is _N. americanus_ not _N. annularis_.


Do you have any left from this bloodline?  I have a beautiful pale morph but your albino is one of my original attractions to the hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scolopendra1989 (Oct 14, 2017)

eggcellent said:


> Soooo I don't really know any local people who are into these guys, though slowly converting some.
> And I always enjoy see people's favorites. Since there is bound to be multiple favs, I will propose something like this;
> 
> Currently Hunting for;
> ...


Scolopendra Gigantea for the sheer fact that it's so large and impressive.

Scolopendra Polymorpha because it is more within my range of experience and ability to keep properly without escape (HOPEFULLY).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 14, 2017)

mickiem said:


> Do you have any left from this bloodline?  I have a beautiful pale morph but your albino is one of my original attractions to the hobby.


I still keep a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Oct 14, 2017)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I still keep a few.


I should clarify, my reentry into the hobby. 

Do you foresee having them for sale again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 15, 2017)

Scolopendra1989 said:


> Scolopendra Gigantea for the sheer fact that it's so large and impressive.
> 
> Scolopendra Polymorpha because it is more within my range of experience and ability to keep properly without escape (HOPEFULLY).


I hear Scolopendra Polymorpha come in many color morphs :0
I see a few on bugsincyberspace, they are unfortunately sold out, that I am really hoping either them or someone on this site will have available because I find blue centipedes neat.

Of course, since they are Native to California I may get a permit to collect some. (and yes, you have to have a permit to catch most species of inverts here uou; )


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 15, 2017)

eggcellent said:


> I hear Scolopendra Polymorpha come in many color morphs :0
> I see a few on bugsincyberspace, they are unfortunately sold out, that I am really hoping either them or someone on this site will have available because I find blue centipedes neat.
> 
> Of course, since they are Native to California I may get a permit to collect some. (and yes, you have to have a permit to catch most species of inverts here uou; )


In SoCal they have bluish polymorpha (some stay turquoise to adulthood but remain very small) and also the legendary _aztecorum_ which could be poly, heros, or its own species. Regardless of its taxonomy, it begins life a slate blue-green and when an adult is an ivory white with a black/navy blue/granite green headplate, one of the most impressive North American centipedes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## eggcellent (Oct 15, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> In SoCal they have bluish polymorpha (some stay turquoise to adulthood but remain very small) and also the legendary _aztecorum_ which could be poly, heros, or its own species. Regardless of its taxonomy, it begins life a slate blue-green and when an adult is an ivory white with a black/navy blue/granite green headplate, one of the most impressive North American centipedes.


Last time I went to socal I think I did see the bluish ones, but I was still more skittish about them. I would love to find out is the aztecorums are their own species, as well as own one myself. But they definitely are impressive.

This makes me wonder how many myriapods are actually a color morph and not their own species.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm the opposite. I wonder how many colour morphs are actually different species.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 16, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> I'm the opposite. I wonder how many colour morphs are actually different species.


The amount of species with morphs is staggering and to specify each or several of these morphs... _Ethmostigmus rubripes_ becomes _Ethmostigmus viricorpus_, _Ethmostigmus multistriatus_.... And E. already has like 40 species! What about the genus Scolopendra? Polymorpha could add 10 new species, subspinipes, at least that many, not to mention dehaani and multidens which have another 5-6 morphs between the two...

Some serious work need to be done here. Unfortunately, the world has a severe deficit of chilopodologists and myriapodologists in general!


----------



## 7Fin (Oct 16, 2017)

I already have my dream invert if I'm honest. If I were to choose anything centrobolus would be my first choice... Shame they don't live very long ;w;

As for something else? (Oh God I wish my vivarium was big enough) Marika's sp. 8 for sure. Either that or a phillipene blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm not saying all colour forms could be different species. It's just that many differ in more factors than just colour.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Staehilomyces (Nov 8, 2018)

Time to bump this thread, I think! I have a couple more pedes to add to my dream list (and as they're all in Australia, they're technically "gettable" for me).

Here's a morsitans from the Northern Territory:




From: https://www.inaturalist.org/observations/18026910

Another morsitans from South Australia:


From: https://www.wildsouthaustralia.info/Centipedes/Scolopendra-morsitans/

And a rubripes. Best part about this is that it was allegedly found only a couple hours' drive from where I live.


From: http://www.bowerbird.org.au/observations/119001

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Jurdon (Nov 8, 2018)

_Alipes grandidieri_ is what really got me interested in centipedes, they’re easily my favorite, but in terms of dream animals, I’d love a cherry red dehaani (deehani? dehanni? never been 100% on the spelling with these guys). Something I’d love even more, though it may be leagues less attainable, would be _Edentistoma sp. _or _Sterropristes violaceus_, a millipede specialist who lives by the phrase “you are what you eat”, and a little purple ‘pede with the beefiest terminals ever respectively. I’m less impressed by huge pedes, and as seen by 3/4 of my dream ‘pede roster, tend to gravitate towards small ones with odd gimmicks.

Oh, and I didn’t even mention millipedes! I suppose I’d like to keep more of the common species (scarlets and ivories come to mind, completing the holy trifecta along with my bumblebee millies), but I’ve also always loved feather millipedes.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Nov 8, 2018)

_Scolopendra paradoxa_.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bob Lee (Nov 8, 2018)

Gigantea is definitely one of them ... Everyone love giant centipedes.
And dehaani cherry red, with mint leg or hardwicki. Those are probably my top three.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Polenth (Nov 8, 2018)

I like pill millipedes and already have some _Glomeris marginata_. I'd like _Rhopalomeris carnifex_ and some of the other _Glomeris_ species, so keeping an eye out for people selling them. _Zephronia_ has some interesting stripey species, which I might try when I'm better set up (I'm having a major push towards keeping things cool next year, with window film and an air conditioner, so hopefully that all works out).

In species native to my area, I'd like to find _Ommatoiulus sabulosus_. They're small with two bright orange stripes. I just really like stripey critters. http://www.bmig.org.uk/species/Ommatoiulus-sabulosus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Nov 8, 2018)

Polenth said:


> I like pill millipedes and already have some _Glomeris marginata_. I'd like _Rhopalomeris carnifex_ and some of the other _Glomeris_ species, so keeping an eye out for people selling them. _Zephronia_ has some interesting stripey species, which I might try when I'm better set up (I'm having a major push towards keeping things cool next year, with window film and an air conditioner, so hopefully that all works out).
> 
> In species native to my area, I'd like to find _Ommatoiulus sabulosus_. They're small with two bright orange stripes. I just really like stripey critters. http://www.bmig.org.uk/species/Ommatoiulus-sabulosus


I'm so jealous of Europeans and your pillipedes...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Nov 8, 2018)

basin79 said:


> What's the name of the bottom one? Absolutely gorgeous pede.


I’m pretty sure it’s Scolopendra paradoxa, unless that’s the other of the two newly discovered species from the Phillipines. The other looks basically the same but without the orange bands

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYAN (Nov 8, 2018)

Scolopendra hardwickei, scolopendra paradoxa, scolopendra sp ‘mint legs’, scolopendra gigantea (even though I have one at the moment). I also want to catch my own scolopendra heros.


----------



## RTTB (Nov 8, 2018)

The Haitian Red Form of S alternans is one I really want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYAN (Nov 8, 2018)

RTTB said:


> The Haitian Red Form of S alternans is one I really want.


Yes! I saw one at an expo a while back. If I had the cash, I would’ve bought it.


----------



## Pilate (Nov 10, 2018)

Giant pill millipede, but I have rhopalomeris which was one of my dream millipede. I am obsessed with them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Nov 11, 2018)

Scolopendra dehaani “flame leg” are very cool looking, but they’re WAY too venomous and ill-tempered for my dad to let me buy one. Oh well, until I move out, lol. I definitely want a S. gigantea as well (but doesn’t everyone? lol), but they’re quite expensive for a pede. Hopefully I could get one as a Christmas gift  I also really want a Scolopendra sp. “Red Giant Hispaniola”, but can’t seem to find anyone that has them in the states.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoly (Nov 17, 2018)

My dream myriapod is a giant centipede which doesn't bite, has 12 colour settings, answers my emails and does my dishes (you did say _*dream myriapod*..._) Failing that, I've just acquired a Red Giant _Scolopendra alternans_, which I've wanted for a long time.

(Ps: The second photo is not taken by me, credits got to @Salvador, but it shows the trick I use to make ventilation holes: I heat a fork over a flame and poke 4 holes at a time. If you were to mark out your lines first you'd get a much neater pattern, but I wasn't fussed.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Nov 17, 2018)

Scoly said:


> My dream myriapod is a giant centipede which doesn't bite, has 12 colour settings, answers my emails and does my dishes (you did say _*dream myriapod*..._) Failing that, I've just acquired a Red Giant _Scolopendra alternans_, which I've wanted for a long time.
> 
> (Ps: The second photo is not taken by me, credits got to @Salvador, but it shows the trick I use to make ventilation holes: I heat a fork over a flame and poke 4 holes at a time. If you were to mark out your lines first you'd get a much neater pattern, but I wasn't fussed.)
> 
> ...


Still reckon a soldering iron is neater and quicker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scoly (Nov 17, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Still reckon a soldering iron is neater and quicker.


You are probably correct, I need to get myself one of those...


----------



## basin79 (Nov 17, 2018)

Scoly said:


> You are probably correct, I need to get myself one of those...


Definitely although don't buy a £7 one. They give up if you have to make a lot of holes in 1 sitting.


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Nov 17, 2018)

Scoly said:


> My dream myriapod is a giant centipede which doesn't bite, has 12 colour settings, answers my emails and does my dishes (you did say _*dream myriapod*..._) Failing that, I've just acquired a Red Giant _Scolopendra alternans_, which I've wanted for a long time.
> 
> (Ps: The second photo is not taken by me, credits got to @Salvador, but it shows the trick I use to make ventilation holes: I heat a fork over a flame and poke 4 holes at a time. If you were to mark out your lines first you'd get a much neater pattern, but I wasn't fussed.)
> 
> ...


Where did you get yours?


----------



## Greasylake (Nov 17, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Still reckon a soldering iron is neater and quicker.


Does the plastic not damage the iron? That's one reason I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## basin79 (Nov 17, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> Does the plastic not damage the iron? That's one reason I haven't tried it yet.


No. Well it hasn't to my current iron and I've done loads of holes. It ruined a cheap soldering iron though in 1 long use.


----------



## StampFan (Nov 17, 2018)

Just to add to the thread -- I stopped using drill on *any* plastic or acrylic.  The solder gun works much better on acrylic as well as plastic bins.  Just don't breathe the fumes.....and IMHO the cheapest solder gun will do, I mean, you're not using it daily (likely), just a few holes on a few cages at a time.


----------



## Scoly (Nov 18, 2018)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Where did you get yours?


I'm in the UK. This one came from The Spider Shop. This is the first time I've seen them for sale in Europe from anyone other than Thorsten (scolopender.de).


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Nov 18, 2018)

Scoly said:


> I'm in the UK. This one came from The Spider Shop. This is the first time I've seen them for sale in Europe from anyone other than Thorsten (scolopender.de).


Alrighty, and thx! Congrats and good luck with your new pede! Wish the Red Giants were available more often in the states, I can’t seem to find them anywhere, lol.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Nov 19, 2018)

A bit off track i know, but this is my choice 'hole maker' no heat required makes holes in plastic from a pin hole size all the way up to like 1/2 of an inch (12.7mm for my metric folks) burned holes look bad to me personally and these give a clean uniform circular hole every time. Its known as a hobby reamer or body reamer no more than 10 dollars, typically used for putting holes in lexan R/c car shells. Yet another money pit hobby cheers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 22, 2018)

Scolopendra hardwickei Very rarely for sale in the US and very expensive when they are.


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Jun 4, 2019)

Probably _Zoosphaerium neptunus,_ but seeing as they are almost impossible to keep alive I won't be attempting to keep them any time soon...

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Serpyderpy (Jun 4, 2019)

_Alipes grandidieri._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BepopCola (Jun 4, 2019)

I don't know the exact name, but _Thyropygus sp._ skeleton-leg millipede are my dream myrapod, I think there's a few color variants.
Although, my favorite are the _Dendrostreptus macracanthus _(Glossy Black Pinkleg Millipedes)


----------



## Euscorpius (Jun 5, 2019)

(Chilopoda)
The SA giants, hardwickei and mint legs, definitely.
As of now, however, I'm more into native European species, or exotic species that can stand low winter temperatures. Unfortunately I live in a region where even the Italian _Scolopendra cingulata _is a rare find, and the one I have is a CB pling from the Balkan population. I plan on keeping more of them, and maybe _S. polymorpha_ if I find it at shows.
Also I want so bad a centipede from the Plutoniumidae family. In certain southern parts of Italy we have _Plutonium zwierleini_, that is like a cingulata with no eyes. We know something around 50 spottings of this species, and they often are dead specimens, so it is unlikely I will ever find one alive. The really thick and short terminal legs of those centipedes are specialised in manipulating prey and dragging it into their burrows.


----------



## Pinchednerve (Jun 6, 2019)

Scolopendra gigantea is my most wanted centipede, and still looking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jun 6, 2019)

Came back to add _Scolopendra hardwickei_ to the list.


----------



## Pinchednerve (Jun 6, 2019)

Ratmosphere said:


> Came back to add _Scolopendra hardwickei_ to the list.


nice choice


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jun 6, 2019)

Came back to add this morsitans to my list


----------



## Pinchednerve (Jun 6, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> View attachment 310839
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats beautiful


----------



## KevinsWither (Jun 7, 2019)

I want scolopendra gigantea tbh.


----------



## vyadha (Jun 8, 2019)

I got lucky being so new, i was able to get a white legs and quite a few heros colorforms. 
S. hardwickei and the black galap or “black gigantea” are what i want now


----------



## Pinchednerve (Jun 8, 2019)

vyadha said:


> I got lucky being so new, i was able to get a white legs and quite a few heros colorforms.
> S. hardwickei and the black galap or “black gigantea” are what i want now


very nice...sound like a really nice collection


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jun 8, 2019)

Any big scolopendra or millipede. I’ve yet to keep them and they seem to becoming more common(millipedes at least).


----------



## vyadha (Jun 9, 2019)

Pinchednerve said:


> very nice...sound like a really nice collection


Thanks! The white legs has really grown on me. I want a few more heros as well but the gf is at her limit with six 5”+ pedes in the guest room


----------



## Pinchednerve (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm still wanting to work with S. Gigantea, I'm just concerned about what cage would be beast and what would be the safest way to provide heat


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Jun 10, 2019)

Pinchednerve said:


> I'm still wanting to work with S. Gigantea, I'm just concerned about what cage would be beast and what would be the safest way to provide heat


Quite honestly, room temperature will be just fine


----------



## Pinchednerve (Jun 10, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Quite honestly, room temperature will be just fine


I have a line on a decently priced S.Gigantea an d the only thing holding me back is that I want to make sure I set it up properly, Ive been keeping an asian centipede for the last 2 months and its doing well. do we keep S Gigantea dryer or more on the moist side? Keeping it room temp dosent prove to be a problem...lol 
thank you ~Jack


----------



## Greasylake (Jun 10, 2019)

White legs should be kept on the drier side


----------



## Pinchednerve (Jun 10, 2019)

Greasylake said:


> White legs should be kept on the drier side


thank you ~Jack


----------



## basin79 (Jun 10, 2019)

Ratmosphere said:


> Came back to add _Scolopendra hardwickei_ to the list.


Worth the wait. Absolutely stunning pedes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pinchednerve (Jun 10, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Worth the wait. Absolutely stunning pedes.


----------



## Pinchednerve (Jun 10, 2019)

that is a beautiful centipede...what a great choice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Teds ts and Inverts (Jun 10, 2019)

Pinchednerve said:


> I have a line on a decently priced S.Gigantea an d the only thing holding me back is that I want to make sure I set it up properly, Ive been keeping an asian centipede for the last 2 months and its doing well. do we keep S Gigantea dryer or more on the moist side? Keeping it room temp dosent prove to be a problem...lol
> thank you ~Jack


Contrary to the common name of “Amazon Giant Centipede”, they are actually from the grasslands of Peru, so they should be kept on the drier side. And since they come from grasslands, they would definitely appreciate some sphagnum moss to rest on.


----------



## Pinchednerve (Jun 10, 2019)

Teds ts and Inverts said:


> Contrary to the common name of “Amazon Giant Centipede”, they are actually from the grasslands of Peru, so they should be kept on the drier side. And since they come from grasslands, they would definitely appreciate some sphagnum moss to rest on.


good advice thank you


----------



## l4nsky (Jun 16, 2019)

Scolopendra paradoxa
Scolopendra cataracta 
Scolopendra gigantea 'Black' from Trinidad
If I even see one of these in my lifetime, I'll consider myself lucky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cecdog (Jun 16, 2019)

A handful of these beauties right here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hermes (Jun 19, 2019)

LawnShrimp said:


> Scolopendra sp. 'Philippine Queen' (as I call them) comes in a black body w/blue legs, orange antennae or orange striped body, blue legs, orange antennae, and then there is an all-blue morph.
> 
> As for millipedes, I want these but nobody knows what they are:


I've seen a VERY similar species to that in the Dominican Republic on the outside of a cave. It was about the length of an adult Narceus gordanus, the only difference between the one I found and the photo was that it didn't have the fading orange, just the bold yellow stripes.


----------



## patrick nimbs (Jul 28, 2019)

My dream myriapod is a scolopendra Hardwickei the Indian tiger centipede. It is the ultimate invert I would die for!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Criteria (Jul 28, 2019)

Great thread.

All three of these seem impossible to find at the moment, but the blue cloud forest polydesmid is likely the hardest to keep given the elevations it lives at.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Jul 28, 2019)

Criteria said:


> Great thread.
> 
> All three of these seem impossible to find at the moment, but the blue cloud forest polydesmid is likely the hardest to keep given the elevations it lives at.


Whoa, an arboreal millipede? That's awesome!


----------



## Captain Centipede (Sep 10, 2019)

I have a couple of my dream pedes already, Galapagoensis and Mint Legs. My others would be Cataracta, Hardwickei, Heros, black morph Gigantea, Malaysian Jewel and Scolopendra Sulawesi.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 10, 2019)

ShockwaveBot said:


> I have a couple of my dream pedes already, Galapagoensis and Mint Legs. My others would be Cataracta, Hardwickei, Heros, black morph Gigantea, Malaysian Jewel and Scolopendra Sulawesi.


Is that a banana?


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Sep 11, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> Is that a banana?


I got a macro video of my Chinese mantis eating a whole chunk of golden kiwi the other day, so I guess some carnivores just have a sweet tooth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 11, 2019)

Currently Hunting for; _Spirostreptus sp. _"8" female. I've got 1 male, and I really want to get some babies, as this is a rare species. Really any exotic millipede species is on my wishlist. Pill millipedes, round millipedes, platydesmids, polydesmids, etc.

Currently out of my budget range; All of the above . Also, _Ethmostigmus sp._ "Thailand".

Absolutely Impossible to keep; Giant Pill Millipedes with our current understanding of their care.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## hecklad (Sep 11, 2019)

Not really hunting for anything atm. For outside of my budget hardwickei, and for impossible (for now) cataracta for sure. I absolutely love hardwickei's colors, and a cataracta would be really fun to have (I think) but it's too bad it will probably be a long time before they're even available, and even when they are they'll be expensive as hell


----------



## Captain Centipede (Sep 13, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> Is that a banana?


It is indeed, Scolopendra Galapagoensis is omnivorous. It also eats cheese and drinks milk.


----------



## Montgg (Sep 13, 2019)

Just curious what is the reason for wanting Scolopendra Cataracta? is it just because they are known the be semi aquatic?


----------



## hecklad (Sep 13, 2019)

Montgg said:


> Just curious what is the reason for wanting Scolopendra Cataracta? is it just because they are known the be semi aquatic?


Yeah pretty much


----------



## patrick nimbs (Sep 20, 2019)

Staehilomyces said:


> I don't know. It's from the Philippenes. On the plus side, I might be getting one of those Kuranda _E. rubripes_ soon; the Minibeast Wildlife bug shop breeds them.


Sorry to contradict you Staehilomyces but I think minibeast wildlife’s products are a total “ripoff”. I was going to buy a rubripes tiger form before I came across a tiger form rubripes (at last) in late 2017 and I could not believe how much they were charging for it!! $45.00!! Lucky I found one (named Bob, as most people who know me know it’s name) before I hit the submit credit card bank details in order to purchase as you probably already know, but yeah. That is my opinion and my 2 cents worth.


----------



## mon desespoir (Sep 21, 2019)

basin79 said:


> What's the name of the bottom one? Absolutely gorgeous pede.


It's a Scolopendra Paradoxa from Luzon. There is a debate about the taxonomy and it might just be spinosissima.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## mon desespoir (Sep 21, 2019)

LawnShrimp said:


> Scolopendra sp. 'Philippine Queen' (as I call them) comes in a black body w/blue legs, orange antennae or orange striped body, blue legs, orange antennae, and then there is an all-blue morph.
> 
> As for millipedes, I want these but nobody knows what they are:


"Philippine Queen" are scolopendra paradoxa, likely a subspecies of spinosissima


----------

